# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  W4 prsente BPMN+  la confrence bpmNEXT

## Hinault Romaric

*W4 prsente BPMN+  la confrence bpmNEXT*
*la puissance de la suite BPM mise en avant  travers plusieurs dmonstrations*

W4 a profit de la confrence bpmNEXT, la grand-messe du BPM qui sest tenu  Pacific Grove, prs de Monterey en Californie du 25 au 27 Mars, pour prsenter sa solution BPMN+, 

La confrence bpmNEXT a ressembl le gratin du monde du BPM. 40% des participants taient, comme W4, des diteurs hors-USA, et les 60% de public amricain tait compos danalystes, experts des processus, blogueurs, consultants et de gros diteurs: IBM, Oracle , Tibco,  Pegasystems, Appian, Lombardi, Fujitsu, SAP On y a parl tendances technologiques, produits et cas clients.

En introduction, Jim Sinur (ex-analyste Gartner, une rfrence mondiale) a indiqu que le march du BPM se dveloppait vers les  agents intelligents , composants logiciels spcialiss, autonomes et  goal-driven . Les processus dentreprise tant mis en uvre dans un environnement o mobilit, Cloud, Big Data et  The Internet of Things  tiennent une place grandissante, la gestion de la complexit devient insurmontable. Les systmes centraliss arrivent  leurs limites. Selon Jim, le BPM orient agents  (ou  aoBPM ) offrira la meilleure alternative pour permettre aux solutions BPM de rendre le service qui est attendu delles. Ce thme est ensuite rest omniprsent pendant la confrence.

Ensuite,  ce fut le tour de W4, qui a prsent une dmo  live  de son nouveau produit W4 BPMN+, lillustrant par la conception dun processus BPMN2.0 excutable (le traditionnel cas dcole de la demande dachat), dun diagramme de classes UML et des aspects interface utilisateur, suivie de linvocation de son  moteur BPMN pour excuter le modle ainsi bti.




La rapidit des rsultats et les questions suivant la prsentation ont confirm que lassistance ne sattendait pas  ce quun diteur de la taille de W4 soit capable de proposer un outil aussi puissant, comme la indiqu lanalyste canadienne Sandy Kemsley. Lapproche moteur, ainsi que les diffrentes dimensions applicatives propres  la technologie W4 (processus, donnes, IHM) ont sduit les auditeurs, comme en a tmoign Jim Sinur.

W4 a ensuite particip, dans la foule de sa prsentation,  la dmo MIWG (groupe de travail de lOMG) sur linteroprabilit BPMN, conduite par Denis Gagn (de Trisotech). Il sagissait, lors de cette session dune heure, de crer un modle de processus en mode collaboratif, exploitant le standard BPMN2.0. Le modle a t ainsi labor au fur-et- mesure, grce  des tches complmentaires menes dans diffrents outils, dont W4 BPMN+, schangeant des fichiers norms. Cette dmonstration a mis en valeur limportance des standards. La facult de W4 BPMN+  pouvoir excuter le modle final  tel quel  a alors pris tout son sens.

 ::fleche::  *Dcouvrez et testez la suite BPMN+*

----------


## matthius

cf Extended Man/XML Frames

----------

